

What Silicon Valley should learn from Windows Phone 7 app developers  - cvg
http://scobleizer.com/2010/11/08/what-silicon-valley-should-learn-from-windows-phone-7-app-developers-first-looks/

======
cvg
Big pro for me: "Developing for it is easy and consistent across the devices
that it runs on, unlike Android, which requires testing and specialized
development for each different handset."

Big negative: .NET

